# mallard feeding call



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

I would like to know how to do a mallard feeding call ... like the position of lips and stuff like that any help would be great


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

buy the one that u shake!

it works great!


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

i already have that but i would like to learn for like contests


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

All i can say is play witht the call and see what works. Thats how i learned and you could also get a tape. They help.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Place the call to your mouth the same way you do for a come back or mallard come here call like your taking a sip of pop. and say dugadugaduga or tickatickaticka into the call using a deep larynx growl into the call.

Good Luck let me know how it worked for you.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

Along with whats is already said, I would start with saying ticka or duga (I find using ticka will get you a faster feed call like a compatition "rolling" feed call). Just do one ticka, pause, do another one. Slowly, put a few together and speed up the routine until you start missing some sounds. then back it up to that speed and practice until you can get a little faster and put a sting together. A call that is a little lighter tuned tends to be easier to do a rolling feed call then a stiff call (one that takes more air to blow).

A hunting feed call is more of Duga, duga . . . duga. . . duga. . . duga, duga, etc. The hunting feed call is more broken up, nasally, sometimes a little whinier. Think about a duck picking up something, food, while they have this low volumed quack or murmur. When they pick something up, there will be a little pause or a change in tone when they have some thing in their mouth. My thoughts


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ask Mallard how to do the feeder call. Just rent an old movie with the sub-machine guns...you'll catch on quick! :lol:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

hoosier dhr said:


> buy the one that u shake!
> 
> it works great!


NO!!!! learn how to do it right... no one wants that horse dong in the blind. as has been said, ticka ticka- dugga dugga... just keep saying it, and you'll get faster as time goes on, its hard at first.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ticka ticka ticka ticka ticka ticka ticka


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks guys im starting to get it now i can get like 5-6 in a row but im working every day on it


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

keep practicin you'll get it


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

hey guys ive got it i sound pretty good but need to get a little faster i can get 20+ in a row so i just need to get faster without skipping thanks for all of ur help!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i have been trying for two years now and still cant do it. I try and then when i cant do it it just ticks me off and i quit for a while then start up again later that day. I just cant get myself to say tickatickaticka fast enough :eyeroll: I guess i will just keep on practicing


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

just keep trying it took about a month to get it polished


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

its just frustrating :evil: -


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Does single reed or double make a difference?-i would guess the double might have a little more 'chatter' to it- any advice would be great


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel lindberg I have been trying to do it for over 5 years. I think that some people just can't move their toungue that way that fast. Definetly frustrating :evil: I personally think I can come a little closer on a single.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:huh:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Ask Mallard how to do the feeder call. Just rent an old movie with the sub-machine guns...you'll catch on quick! "

I can relate to that


----------

